# LMU vs. AFI Film School Fall 2018



## Izzy (Mar 27, 2018)

I have made the decision that I am definitely best off by placing myself in the LA area for graduate school and have not yet heard back from AFI, but hopeful. Which program, between LMU and AFI, would be considered the best for somebody going to make connections and gain the best experience as a writer (for television and film)? Good luck to everyone!


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Mar 27, 2018)

This goes without saying, but 'best' is highly subjective. They're differently structured programs - AFI is known in particular for being a conservatory and fostering collaborating. LMU is part of a full university, AFI is not. I suggest looking at their websites, course listings, and alumni lists while considering in depth what you own goals and priorities are. Visit both schools if you haven't yet, speak with faculty, current students. The best program is the one where you feel the most confident you'll achieve your goals.


----------

